# Wife won't let me use live bait



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone ever fished with DOA shrimp or the Berkley gulp live(eel, sand eel, sand worms) from the beach, and if so how do you fish them. I know how to fish the fleas from the jetties, but does anyone know if the gulp fleas work. Finally where would the cheapest place to order these be. ~thanks~


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Well if you Google Berkley Gulp Saltwater you get about 39,000 results.
I do not use Gulp in the surf. Just inshore and have great results. I buy from one of the many local shops at a comparable price.
Just leave the wife home and use Fresh bait.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*The fish has yet to be born/spawned*

that won't gobble Gulp, no matter where they're swimming.  Atlantic, Pacific, red fish, blue fish, corbina, halibut, flounder, whatever - if they're eating, they're eating Gulp. It takes a little more resourcefulness, a little more awareness, (in terms of finding the right hole, "matching the hatch", matching the movements of bait, etc. etc. etc.), than live bait, but its at least as effective. Been there, done that and it works EVERY time.

Try it - you'll like it.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Leave your wife at home and fish with whatever you want!:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

brandonmc said:


> Leave your wife at home and fish with whatever you want!:fishing:


lol..thats what i was thinking...












just jokin. doa's are great...move better then gulp imo, but gulp catch fish like hell too...


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Does she make you sit on the toilet when you pee??


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

dump her or teach her how to fish, I did.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Uhhhhh...just think about how many poor little fishies are MURDERED in order to get that natural scent for the Gulp! Don't you feel guilty??? If it were me, I'd go to church with my wife and pray for forgivness! In short of that, I'd just put a damn lab rat on the end of the hook and fish for sharks!!!


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Its not that i'm whipped i am just truly in love and don't want to do anything that upsets her, she does stay at home most of the time but she likes to fish with me and teases me about how she is going to catch bigger fish. And she did this past year when she caught a 30lb cownose ray on 17lb test. How do you fish the DOAs and what size do you prefer Jesse. 

Anyone ever fish them off the surf, and what techniques did you use.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Makbarracuda said:


> Its not that i'm whipped i am *just truly in love and don't want to do anything that upsets her*


You must be a newlywed.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

emanuel said:


> You must be a newlywed.


and Whipped


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

If you keep the Gulp bait in motion, it works great. I cast it out and dead stick it, its not good.

With the DOA shrimp I fish it under a slip floater (or popping float) and keep the bait in motion.

Key to Gulp and DOA motion IMHO.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

> not that i'm whipped i am just truly in love and don't want to do anything that upsets her,
> 
> Good for you, that is the way a good relationship should be.
> Try chicken liver tied up in a ball using panyhose. No Joke, I've seen that catch a bunch of fish. The blood in the liver is the key.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Gulp and DOA both catch fish, no doubt about it. Live bait will out catch both of them, not to mention, the $$$$ you'll spend on the artificials. A cast net pays for itself pretty quick.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

is this thread for real? Joke!


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

I remember a number of years back... It was a cold February morning and my third wife and I were fishing off the Naples coast when she expressed her concern about me cutting up fish for bait. I married my fourth wife in November of that same year.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, married October of last year on the beach in Delaware. Bethany to be specific. When you are fishing for stripers from the surf and using rigs that are set out, what do you use for bait on these rigs. i've heard of people using clams, and cut fish(bunker and spot). as for the casting im going to give some of these things a try. especially the sand fleas for the togs, not because i feel bad for them , but because the little fish destroy them so fast.


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*wife an bait*

If you didn't fish with her before you married,your fault. If you did, it is her fault !! Work with her>


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Makbarracuda said:


> Yes, married October of last year on the beach in Delaware. Bethany to be specific. When you are fishing for stripers from the surf and using rigs that are set out, what do you use for bait on these rigs. i've heard of people using clams, and cut fish(bunker and spot). as for the casting im going to give some of these things a try. especially the sand fleas for the togs, not because i feel bad for them , but because the little fish destroy them so fast.


bunker,spot, bloodworms


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

brandonmc said:


> Leave your wife at home and fish with whatever you want!:fishing:


Yep


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

I remember when I was boy fishing the Potomac river by ChainBridge this couple were fishing and the guy made the women go in the water and fetch his snagged line.Thats a man,HA,HA,HA


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Find something else to do with her and leave the fishing for you and your buddy's!!


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*yep*

i agree with paul a 100%!!!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking....  How much ironing are you doing at home???:--|


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And I thought I was TOUGH 

Yall go easy on Mac, he runs thinghs around his house,,, the Vac, the dishwasher, the washing mach. 

Just remeber, if momma aint happy aint no one happy,, so do what ever it takes to keep momma happy and keep on fishen :fishing:


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope this was a joke.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, enough with the bashing and back to the fishing. Thanks to everyone who answered the questions.


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

Mak, Shooter is right if she ain't happy you won't be happy. However, maybe you could compromise. you can't win every fight, it's just not worth it sometimes. But heck you definitely can't lose every fight either. you gotta let them win the lil ones and some big ones, but not when it comes to fishing buddy. Not Fishing! this is a big one you must win. when you fish, you wanna use the best baits possible for your target species. so if live bait will bring in the fish use it man. she will understand, or she'll get over it. 

but if you still insist on artificials, gulp works. i've tried the sand fleas you were talking bout and they haven't done well for me. if this helps answers your questions. but real fleas work better, and they cost less, b/c you just have to dig for them.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

We have compromised quite well, she just insists that i don't put living things on her hooks. And that she gets to let everything that she catches go, or... put it in our thousand gallon fish tank. Even when it comes to hunting she just asks that i don't tell her the details. I have regretted writing the title of this thread what i did... it isn't that she won't let me do anything, just that she would prefer that i didn't extend the pain of something. she is even ok with me killing a bluefish, cutting him up, and even putting some on her hook. Thanks for the input Sriracha.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Mak, a young feller once asked me what it took to become a good fisherman,,, I told him 3 things

1 - Good equipment

2 - Listen to the old salts, they been there and done it

3 - and might be the most important is to have thick skin,,, fishermen are known for bashing each other with no mercy, taking cheap shots and riding ya like your the only poney at the fair if they like ya,,, cause if they don't they will not talk to you and it will be a lonely place.

Don't take nothing these special ed kids say to heart, I have seen their wives lay down the law and set them in place often enough.


----------



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

Makbarracuda said:


> We have compromised quite well, she just insists that i don't put living things on her hooks. And that she gets to let everything that she catches go, or... put it in our thousand gallon fish tank..


you got a thousand gallon live well at home? Outstanding!


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Shooter, you are absolutely right. i just wanted the answers i asked for and got sick of all of the crap i took for it. i lost my cool and im sorry to anyone whom i may have offended, or upset. And to hklbery, it is actually a fish tank. Custom built by Dutch Aquariums 11' x 4' x 21" w/ hex ends, and a central overflow. Gonna try to bring back some dogfish from the beach this year to put in it. last year we had a technical failure and all three died in the livewell following the day of the catch. would love to have a sharpnose and a bonnethead, but they aren't found where i go. however i may be going to nags head this summer for a few days, so it is possible then.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Paul McDonald said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Post of the year nominee! LOL

MYT


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Gotta win something out of this.. I ACCEPT!


----------



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

your fish tank is awesome. I have seen people cast net for small saltwater fish to add to their tanks. They net an interesting variety including tiny octopus, marine snails, baby game fish, etc. I hope you post a photo of your tank one day.

Salted shrimp is another good bait in fresh or salt water. It stays on the hook, does not stink or get caught in your nails, can store in ziplock bag in your pocket, no aearator/bait bucket or ice required. I have caught bluegills, catfish, bass, speckled trout, drum, redfish, blue crabs, mangrove snapper, whiting and tons of bait fish with it. 

Might be another option for you and your wife to consider


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

With a tank like that you gotta get a cast net. All jokes aside, you can hook your tank up with all kinds of neat marine life in just a couple of hours netting in the canal. Unless you find a very small sharpnose or bonnethead you may find them problematic in your tank.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Makbarracuda said:


> Shooter, you are absolutely right. i just wanted the answers i asked for and got sick of all of the crap i took for it. i lost my cool and im sorry to anyone whom i may have offended, or upset. And to hklbery, it is actually a fish tank. Custom built by Dutch Aquariums 11' x 4' x 21" w/ hex ends, and a central overflow. Gonna try to bring back some dogfish from the beach this year to put in it. last year we had a technical failure and all three died in the livewell following the day of the catch. would love to have a sharpnose and a bonnethead, but they aren't found where i go. however i may be going to nags head this summer for a few days, so it is possible then.


Sweet set up. Mac you gotta take what anyone post or there replies with a grain of salt and a Cold Beer. I think the majority of those here are married and do as the Misses ask. Or yes there will be no loving on Saturday night or any other night for that matter.:fishing::beer:


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

hklbery said:


> your fish tank is awesome. I have seen people cast net for small saltwater fish to add to their tanks. They net an interesting variety including tiny octopus, marine snails, baby game fish, etc. I hope you post a photo of your tank one day.
> 
> Salted shrimp is another good bait in fresh or salt water. It stays on the hook, does not stink or get caught in your nails, can store in ziplock bag in your pocket, no aearator/bait bucket or ice required. I have caught bluegills, catfish, bass, speckled trout, drum, redfish, blue crabs, mangrove snapper, whiting and tons of bait fish with it.
> 
> Might be another option for you and your wife to consider


And if it is good enough for Brenda it should work for your beloved wife.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay! Lookit!!! I rule the house, and what I say goes!!! It's time you "pantywaists" got some damn GUMPTION and put your foot down! Wait...what's that, Hon? Oops...no...just talking to my friends on here! Oh...no Hon...*I was just telling them how much I love and appreciate you!" Do what? Take out the garbage? Yes, Dear!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Mak, a young feller once asked me what it took to become a good fisherman,,, I told him 3 things
> 
> 1 - Good equipment
> 
> ...



yep. gotta have thick skin and just give the chit back 10 fold


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

The sump of the tank is a breeding ground for mummychogs, which i sell for 5 bucks a piece. Spots sell for 15 a piece and i have even sold toadfish for 40. Some of the atlantic species are the coolest species around. plus its a great way to study the habits of gamefish and watch how they attack their prey. i will take pics of the tank and get them posted soon. Would love to get a bunch of baby spadefish, they are awesome in aquariums!


----------



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

Makbarracuda said:


> Spots sell for 15 a piece and i have even sold toadfish for 40. Some of the atlantic species are the coolest species around. plus its a great way to study the habits of gamefish and watch how they attack their prey. i will take pics of the tank and get them posted soon. Would love to get a bunch of baby spadefish, they are awesome in aquariums!


$40 for a toadfish? one woman's throwback is another man's treasure


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

um yeh if she wont let him use live bait the looks of this beast may change her mind as its ugly as he double hockey sticks and mean as all get out. So ask her to hold it while you run off and do something and when you hear a scream give it a few before you come running. She may even want to use it on her hook after all that!! Dude keep in mind what you put on this board or maybe even think a little before typin as when I saw the title of this thread I had to look at it as I knew you would get alot of flak for it!! Wear your vest you asked for it!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

As much as I want to rag on you for this I have to agree with the above statment "If mama aint happy aint nobody fishing!"

My wife neither understands or likes fishing/hunting. Her idea of roughing it is staying at a hotel without room serivce BUT I have learned that with the proper amount of begging, chores, and brownie points I get to fish pretty much as much as I want/can afford.

IF she says no live bait, well then when she is around no live bait. When she stay home and you are out with guys you can trust to keep their mouths shut, fish with live.

"It always better to beg forgiveness than ask permission!"

Tight Lines


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

If my wife told me I couldn't use live bait I would divorce her immediately, and I really like her.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

This thread is completly useless with out photos of:
1. your fish tank
2. your truck
3. your dog
4. your wife
thanks


----------

